# Screen calibration



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey guys well this is really bugging me and I'm gonna see if I can't fix it well my fascinate has always had a defect its not as bright or sharp as other fascinates its never really bothered me I just crank the brightness all the way up well it really pissed me off last night me and my sis were watching the same movie on both our fassys the green hornet well while I was struggling to see what was happening hers was sharp and so bright it was lighting up the whole car well it pisses me off that I'm not getting the full power of my amolod display any ideas? I've seen some screen calibration qpps that supposly work miracles for phones like mine but they only work for GB and down so just leave your replies please

*also do you think they'll unban my old account?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

What ROM and kernel are you using? Also is it the same when you go back to stock?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

daheazle said:


> What ROM and kernel are you using? Also is it the same when you go back to stock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


yep the same on stock right now I'm using hellybelly

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

If its the same whatever ROM you are on including stock i would have to say its your phone. I know that's probably not the answer you were lookin for...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

